# Hello!



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi!

i'm newbie on this forum, but i'm a fan of O&W and other military watches.

I have a MP2063 and i'm in waiting on a new MP2824-2 bought one week ago from an AU ebayer.

Here, a pic of my actual little boy on a Breitling shark strap:


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome! The MP (a 2824) was my first O&W too. A great place to start. It is a slippery slope though - be warned....


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Nice ones you have there. I started with a MP2801 and have never looked back since.









Andy


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Broadarrow, nice watch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome Broadarrow







Great first watch you can't beat O&W's for value for money


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Broadarrow!

Nice watch!

and welcome to


----------



## 0b5cur1ty (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome. Are you collecting all the versions then? I can *highly* recommend the 2801...


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

0b5cur1ty said:


> Welcome. Are you collecting all the versions then? I can *highly* recommend the 2801...


Thanks all!

Yes, this is my first OW watch, bought new 7 years ago from an italian collector, for a cheap price, early 60 Euro (!!)

And now, for something completely different, after 2824 arrival, i looking for 2801.

Yesterday i've bought a Hadley Roma metal band, 'cause i've seen a picture in this forum of MP with this band, simply fantastic match!

Thanks again for welcome, i'm glad of joining in this great forum.

I post new pics asap.

Regards!


----------

